
How Apple's story is like 'Breaking Bad' - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/31/tech/innovation/apple-breaking-bad/index.html?c=tech
======
jstclair
If you're going to make a tortured analogy, it would help if you actually
understood the things you're comparing. The writer clearly doesn't understand
Breaking Bad.

~~~
lisper
Why?

------
bookwormAT
From all the different ways I have seen 'journalists' trying to create traffic
by making up stories around the legend of Apple, I wish I could say that this
is the worst and most shameful.

------
pirateking
I have no idea how Apple's story or Breaking Bad's story will end, but I do
not see things ending well for the author of this fine piece...

------
secure
The most interesting part of this article was the fact that the next 8
episodes (after the one today) will air summer 2013 :-(.

------
michaelochurch
I find this offensive. Apple does a lot of shit I disagree with, but to
compare Steve Jobs and Walter White is a bit much.

The role of cancer in _Breaking Bad_ is like this: Walter White is "cured" but
then he _becomes_ the cancer. Many tumors kill the host by releasing toxins
into the body that disrupt organ function or cause organ failure. Walter White
became a tumor that releases poison (methamphetamine) into society. Like a
cancer cell, he no longer serves a purpose. He just wants to "grow", in a very
negative sense of the word. He's now doing increasingly more damage as long as
he can... until ( _if_ ) he ends up dead or in jail.

I don't think comparing Steve Jobs to a cancer is fair.

That said, _Breaking Bad_ certainly has themes of corporate competition
(internal and external) and it uses those extremely well. Killing Gale was
classic corporate politics: get rid of your replacement rather than risk him
being good enough to make you disposable. I doubt the correspondence is
intentional, but _Mad Men_ and _Breaking Bad_ are deeply related shows: both
"men at work" dramas set in workplaces dominated by masculine swagger
(although the former has great female characters) and they're the erotic and
thantoptic bookends of the American Era. _Mad Men_ is set in the optimistic
time about 15 years after it starts on the east coast (sunrise) and _Breaking
Bad_ occurs at its end out in the southwestern desert (sunset).

------
hcarvalhoalves
"Apple" and "Breaking Bad" in the same article. Awesome.

CNN doing SEO spam now.

